# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  robuCITY - Citymobil 2, automated road transport systems, Europe, automated road transport systems (FP7)

## Airicist

Playlist "robuCITY"

----------


## Airicist

Citymobil 2 Technical Evaluation, long track (onboard view) 

 Published on Feb 13, 2014




> speed in straight lines : 8 m/s
> acceleration : 1.6 m/s2
> turning radius : 7 m at 1 m/s

----------


## Airicist

Citymobil 2 Technical Evaluation, long track (external view)

Published on Feb 13, 2014




> speed in straight lines : 8 m/s
> acceleration : 1.6 m/s2
> turning radius : 7 m at 1 m/s

----------


## Airicist

robuCITY, first trip, June 2014 

 Published on Jul 5, 2014




> robuCITY is a new generation of both indoor and outdoor driverless shuttles pour Automatic Road Transport Systems.
> Up to 12 passengers (6 seated), maximum speed 32 km/h, fully electric, compliant with European Machinery Directive ...

----------


## Airicist

Hop aboard a driverless bus

Published on Apr 4, 2016




> Would you board a bus that drove without a driver? During a six-month trial run that ends this month, residents of Trikala, Greece, have had an option that you won't see in most parts of the world: a driverless bus. During the trial the bus has had no accidents, the city reports. Passengers can hop on for free, and the bus can carry up to 10 people at a time.

----------


## Marius Titulescu

Not a big fan of the look, but I'm really excited that this is the future of transportation.

----------

